# metformin use - worth it?



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ok i know this has been coverd before however their have been a few guys on here playing with this stuff including myself over the past few months so i am interested to see if any1 views have changed or they have new methods of use etc.

I used it every day for 6 weeks during a lean bulk so to speak and to be honest after the first week didnt notice much.

I took 1g with a cheat meal last night and the pump/fulness i seemed to have in the gym was unreal today. i think it has more of a benefit during high carb days and maybe as a pre workout supplement but taken a good few hours before training with a good dose of carbs or even the night before if training earlyish like i did.

any1 else?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Not used it yet mate but its something im interested in, you think it would be effective during lean bulking?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I used it for a couple of months on a high protein, low carb diet that was just under my calorie requirments, first couple of weeks i thought it was rubbish but then noticed i took on a very lean well chiselled look, i also combined it with Tren/Test and carried on gaining strength and size and still lost bodyfat. I was very happy with the results.

then i got hit by a 50stone quad bike and had a big fat layoff due to multiple injuries, now i am back on the road to recovery and training light again and yes i`ll use the metaformin again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Would you say it would be useful in a bulking cycle?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

GTT said:


> I used it for a couple of months on a high protein, low carb diet that was just under my calorie requirments, first couple of weeks i thought it was rubbish but then noticed i took on a very lean well chiselled look, i also combined it with Tren/Test and carried on gaining strength and size and still lost bodyfat. I was very happy with the results.
> 
> then i got hit by a 50stone quad bike and had a big fat layoff due to multiple injuries, now i am back on the road to recovery and training light again and yes i`ll use the metaformin again.


Just curious, but how do you know it was the metformin that caused those results as with your diet and use of tren/test id expect you would of seen the same results after a few weeks anyway perhaps????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

brabus makes a good point i was hoping their would be atleast some1 who has bulked with it and without it and noticed any difference.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

you know i speak highly of it... 

i dont think you will get much from it on a keto/low carb diet.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have 500x500mg on the way and plan to use it x3 a day.

If any of the purported benefits are to be believed it is worth a shot. Only way is to experiment and find out in my book.

Sure it will have benefits, but perhaps not as profound as some people are expecting/hoping.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I think it can be a nice addition but if expecting see amazing results then i think most will be dissapointed. Read some people saying it's fantastic best thing they've ever used etc etc but then you hear this for nearly everything. In reality it's often different, i think some people will react better to it than others tho as always. I've used it and never noticed a huge difference except i think it has help on carb ups. Basing off comparing to when i have and have not used it seemed as if i could take on carbs more comfortably without spilling over so easy i.e going watery.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

All4n said:


> I think it can be a nice addition but if expecting see amazing results then i think most will be dissapointed. Read some people saying it's fantastic best thing they've ever used etc etc but then you hear this for nearly everything. In reality it's often different, i think some people will react better to it than others tho as always. I've used it and never noticed a huge difference except i think it has help on carb ups. Basing off comparing to when i have and have not used it seemed as if i could take on carbs more comfortably without spilling over so easy i.e going watery.


agree as with most meds metformin "put's the icing on the cake"


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Just curious, but how do you know it was the metformin that caused those results as with your diet and use of tren/test id expect you would of seen the same results after a few weeks anyway perhaps????


I would have normally taken on a flat look but instead my muscles stayed very full, i`ll admit i had never used tren before but it was tren enth at 200mg per week so not exactly a lot.

I did feel that with the help of the AAS the metaformin was helping funnel nutrients in favor of building muscle, thats just how it felt.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Heres my take on it, i was using 3 x500mg pd on my rebound bulk, and found i couldnt handle the bloat i was getting off it all day, i was walking rould like i was pregnant.

so now i take 1 500mg tab with the last meal before training, my thinking is with a 6 hr half life it will make the best use of the carbs in my pre, pwo drink and ppwo meal, with its nutritient partitioniong (crap spelling but u get the idea).

and i will also take it before a large cheat meal.

its early days with this schedule, so ill let you know, but the logic of it is sound imo.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

locust...how did it go as per your last post mate??


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

seems to be ok, im still lean and gaining, i seem to have lost the full ness i get from 1 500mg tab, so i have some 850's i may try.

i think its one of them things that it must do something but not alot in the grand scheme of things.

ive had some vicious cheat days recently and im still fairly lean but then i am running ghrp 6 / cjc aswell.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i ran it 1x500mg tab at brekkies then 1x 500mg tab after training with pwo meal. i found i got awesome pumps and never spilled or looked soft.. i was running test prop 300ml and 450 tren a week combo.. also found it a great help on the precontest night b4 the comp... filled me up and i looked sweet.. worth the try..


----------

